# Where can I buy thick/stiff rubber?



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking to buy the same kind of rubber that is used on the edges of Boss and Western wings. It's about 2" thick and very stiff. 

If you could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it.

ussmileyflag tymusic


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Try a truck supply store. A place that sells Semi parts.
You might find a place that sells conveyor belting may have it.


----------



## bula_1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

Depends what part of MN you are in. Applied technologies has a bunch of different rubbers and belting that you can get. You might want to try them. http://applied.findlocation.com/ Type in your zip and find out where the nearest dealer is. Hope this helps


----------



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

I would try a local co-op, seed corn company or foundry most have old conveyer belts laying around for the taking. What size do you want/need?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

bula_1984;690520 said:


> Depends what part of MN you are in. Applied technologies has a bunch of different rubbers and belting that you can get. You might want to try them. http://applied.findlocation.com/ Type in your zip and find out where the nearest dealer is. Hope this helps


Thanks a lot! There's a place in St. Cloud and I go through there all the time. I'm actually going to be there tomorrow so I'll stop in if they're open.



MIwinter;690533 said:


> I would try a local co-op, seed corn company or foundry most have old conveyer belts laying around for the taking. What size do you want/need?


Not big at all. I'd like a half dozen pieces that are 14" x 14" x 2"


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Just curious what are you needing these for?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

russ130;690553 said:


> Just curious what are you needing these for?


The side shields on my pull plow are junk and I want to make new ones. The shields that came from the factory just aren't thick enough and they don't contain the snow very well.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Horse stall mats from Fleet Farm


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have some gym floor mat that is around 3/4" thick very heavy and very hard to cut with a utility knife. If you think that it might work for you I could send some to you for free.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

I use the conveyor belting used at an asphalt plant. It is very durable wesport and there always seems to be a roll around the plants.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Any dealer for box pushers should have it. They just cut it off the roll with a skil saw.


----------

